# Dice IPOD integration..



## X-country (Dec 23, 2010)

*DICE issue*

Hey folks - yet another new-b here! I just got wind of this site - wish i'd have known about this site the last couple of years!

At any rate, I have a 2003 BMW X5 w/ Nav (3.0) and when I purchased this back in 2006 I had the dealership put an iPod adapter in the vehicle instead of a CD Changer.

With that said, I just received my DICE Media Bridge (purchased it for the Bluetooth, but want to also use it's iPod/iPhone adapter as it's MUCH better than the adapter the dealership installed).

The dealership adapter won't allow me to install the DICE mediabridge with the current adapter installed. I had to remove the navigational unit and disconnect the adapter. This now lets the system recognize the DICE mediabridge, but no audio.

My questions to the forum here are: 
1. Do I have to completely un-install the adapter (i.e. de-splice and remove the radio input)?
2. I see kits for installing this either via radio adapter or rear/CD Changer installation via 6-pin and 3-pin - which is best?
3. any suggestions or anyone that has any experience with this - any thoughts?

thank you!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

X-country said:


> Hey folks - yet another new-b here! I just got wind of this site - wish i'd have known about this site the last couple of years!
> 
> At any rate, I have a 2003 BMW X5 w/ Nav (3.0) and when I purchased this back in 2006 I had the dealership put an iPod adapter in the vehicle instead of a CD Changer.
> 
> ...


The BMW iPod kit will need to be completely removed and returned to stock, this is probably the source of your audio issues.

Since you are equipped with NAV, you will require the trunk interface kit on our site:

*DICE - SILVERLINE PRO iPod Integration Kit for X5 00-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1631


----------



## X-country (Dec 23, 2010)

*X-country to tom @ eas response*

Hey Tom!
thank you so much for the data and for responding so quickly! One last question - do you know where I can find directions on how to disconnect/remove the BMW iPod kit? I saw one thread, but the directions looked like a scanned copy of something that has been faxed about a dozen times and it was not clear at all. 
I look at the BMW iPod kit and it appears pretty intensive and i'm not that technical. I'd appreciate it if you could point me in the direction of some good step by step instructions? I can reverse them if you know of good installation directions?
thank you sir and Happy Holidays! You do a great job of responding to everyone's requests/inputs.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

X-country said:


> Hey Tom!
> thank you so much for the data and for responding so quickly! One last question - do you know where I can find directions on how to disconnect/remove the BMW iPod kit? I saw one thread, but the directions looked like a scanned copy of something that has been faxed about a dozen times and it was not clear at all.
> I look at the BMW iPod kit and it appears pretty intensive and i'm not that technical. I'd appreciate it if you could point me in the direction of some good step by step instructions? I can reverse them if you know of good installation directions?
> thank you sir and Happy Holidays! You do a great job of responding to everyone's requests/inputs.


I can you the install instructions for the BMW iPod kit which can be followed in reverse. Can you email me your request so I can reply with the attachment?


----------



## X-country (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Tom - I wanted to follow up with you as i'm hitting dead ends everywhere. So I worked to get my 2003 BMW X5 3.0 with Navigational back to the factory settings by uninstalling the BMW iPod adaptor that was installed when I purchased the car by the dealership. I am now able to 'see' the DICE media bridge within the system (hit Mode until finding the right setting - either USB or BT), but there is no audio at all.... I am able to see playlists, artists, etc. from my iPod on my screen video, but not able to hear a thing. I also am able to link my bluetooth phone up to the mediabridge, but when I call, no audio at all.

I did the check on DSP, but no cable at all - just the 6-pin and 3-pin in the back driver side compartment with the housing unit for the Navigational and where the CD changer would have been located...any ideas?
thank you
X-Country


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

X-country said:


> Hey Tom - I wanted to follow up with you as i'm hitting dead ends everywhere. So I worked to get my 2003 BMW X5 3.0 with Navigational back to the factory settings by uninstalling the BMW iPod adaptor that was installed when I purchased the car by the dealership. I am now able to 'see' the DICE media bridge within the system (hit Mode until finding the right setting - either USB or BT), but there is no audio at all.... I am able to see playlists, artists, etc. from my iPod on my screen video, but not able to hear a thing. I also am able to link my bluetooth phone up to the mediabridge, but when I call, no audio at all.
> 
> I did the check on DSP, but no cable at all - just the 6-pin and 3-pin in the back driver side compartment with the housing unit for the Navigational and where the CD changer would have been located...any ideas?
> thank you
> X-Country


The iPodyourBMW kit is not compatible for DSP-enabled vehicles, so we know you are not utilizing a digital input.

It would appear that the audio leads were not correctly reinserted into the Quadlock connector when the BMW kit was removed. Double-check your wiring and test again.


----------



## tbriggma (Oct 6, 2016)

*Dice module problem*

Hi,
I have a 2006 X3 that i purchased as a CPO in 08, the Dice module was installed by teh dealer in 09. Presently it has multiple problems and only rarely operates, when it does it appears to randomly select music. I have tied rebooting teh iPod and by pulling the fuse to reset the radio/Dice module. Also as this version Dice supports only earlier model iPods is there a replacement that would support newer Ipods, Iphones?
thanks,
tom


----------

